# Azzurro/blu



## scorpio1984

Ciao a tutti!

vorrei sapere qual'è la differenza tra "azzurro" e "blu". 
Perché entrambi le parole significano "azul" in spagnolo. 
Grazie mille!

non esitate a correggere i miei errori,

ciao!


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Così, velocemente, il blu è più scuro dell'azzurro:
*blu* e *blu*
*azzurro *e *azzurro*

Poi in realtà c'è anche il celeste, ma non ho mai capito che gradazione sia.


----------



## Neuromante

Azzurro son los colores próximos al del mar. Colores profundos generalmente.
Blu serían tonos que percibimos como más "artificiales"



Advierto que nunca dividiría los colores en oscuros y claros. Hay docenas de azules y cada uno de ellos tiene variantes que van del casi negro al casi blanco.


----------



## One1

scorpio1984 said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> vorrei sapere qual'è la differenza tra "azzurro" e "blu".
> Perché entrambi le parole significano "azul" in spagnolo.
> Grazie mille!
> 
> non esitate a correggere i miei errori,
> 
> ciao!



Azzurro

Blu



Neuromante said:


> Azzurro son los colores próximos al del mar. Colores profundos generalmente.
> Blu serían tonos que percibimos como más "artificiales"
> 
> 
> 
> Advierto que nunca dividiría los colores en oscuros y claros. Hay docenas de azules y cada uno de ellos tiene variantes que van del casi negro al casi blanco.



Gli azzurri (Italia)

Gli azzurri (Napoli)


-> azzurro cielo
-> mare blu, blu notte


----------



## annapo

gli italiani hanno molti vocaboli per indicare le tonalità di colore.
Blu = è un _azul_ scuro, dal quasi nero _all'oltremare_
azzurro = è un _azul_ decisamente più chiaro.
celeste = il colore del cielo di giorno.

Vero anche per altri colori:
_corallo, fuoco, lacca, vermiglio, cremisi, ciliegia_ ecc per il rosso
_ocra, terra di Siena, limone, oro, paglierino _ecc per il giallo
_petrolio, bandiera, mela, acido, bosco_ ecc per il verde.


----------



## ursu-lab

ElFrikiChino said:


> Così, velocemente, il blu è più scuro dell'azzurro:



Sì, più o meno è così. Il blu, in generale e senza entrare nelle mille possibilità esistenti (turchese, cobalto, e un infinito eccetera), è l'"azul marino". 
Sempre in generale (cioè nel linguaggio comune), gli occhi sono azzurri, il mare profondo è blu, ma quello dei Caraibi è azzurro, i jeans sono blu, ecc.

Usando i colori di WR: *celeste, azzurro, azzurro, azzurro, blu, blu


*


----------



## One1

ursu-lab said:


> Sì, più o meno è così. Il blu, in generale e senza entrare nelle mille possibilità esistenti (turchese, cobalto, e un infinito eccetera), è l'"azul marino".
> Sempre in generale (cioè nel linguaggio comune), gli occhi sono azzurri, il mare profondo è blu, ma quello dei Caraibi è azzurro, i jeans sono blu, ecc.
> 
> Usando i colori di WR: *celeste, azzurro, azzurro, azzurro, blu, blu
> 
> 
> *



Gli occhi sono anche blu -> _lisa dagli occhi blu, senza le trecce la stessa non sei più_

Azzurro è il golfo di Napoli: http://www.hitparadeitalia.it/wimage/vecchio_pino.jpg

Si dice "blue jeans" perchè deriva dall'inglese, ma il colore dei jeans è tipicamente azzurro.

Spannometricamente, l'azzurro tende al bianco, mentre il blu tende al nero.


Codice RGB dell'azzurro: (r, g, b) = (0, 127, 255)
Codice RGB del blu: (r, g, b) = (0, 0, 255)


ovvero c'è un 127/255 in più di giallo nel colore azzurro.


----------



## ursu-lab

One1 said:


> Gli occhi sono anche blu -> _lisa dagli occhi blu, senza le trecce la stessa non sei più_
> 
> Azzurro è il golfo di Napoli: http://www.hitparadeitalia.it/wimage/vecchio_pino.jpg
> 
> Si dice "blue jeans" perchè deriva dall'inglese, ma il colore dei jeans è tipicamente azzurro.
> 
> Spannometricamente, l'azzurro tende al bianco, mentre il blu tende al nero.
> 
> 
> Codice RGB dell'azzurro: (r, g, b) = (0, 127, 255)
> Codice RGB del blu: (r, g, b) = (0, 0, 255)
> 
> 
> ovvero c'è un 127/255 in più di giallo nel colore azzurro.



Mi riferivo al linguaggio comune e "generico". Il colore dei jeans è, quasi in modo automatico, blu per via del nome "blue jeans", certo.
E (oltre alla famosa Lisa della canzone o alla protagonista della canzone di Vasco) gli occhi delle persone sono, in genere e nel linguaggio comune, automaticamente *azzurri *verdi o marroni:
nella versione italiana della legge di Mendel non si parla di occhi "blu".
D'altra parte c'è anche chi ha gli occhi viola, come Liz Taylor, o chi li ha - apparentemente - di due colori diversi, come David Bowie!


----------



## infinite sadness

Penso anch'io che la domanda di scorpio si riferisse al linguaggio comune, e in questo ambito il blu per me è l'azzurro scuro, anche perché in italiano l'espressione "azzurro scuro" è pochissimo usata, mi sembra.


----------



## One1

ursu-lab said:


> Mi riferivo al linguaggio comune e "generico". Il colore dei jeans è, quasi in modo automatico, blu per via del nome "blue jeans", certo.
> E (oltre alla famosa Lisa della canzone o alla protagonista della canzone di Vasco) gli occhi delle persone sono, in genere e nel linguaggio comune, automaticamente *azzurri *verdi o marroni:
> nella versione italiana della legge di Mendel non si parla di occhi "blu".
> D'altra parte c'è anche chi ha gli occhi viola, come Liz Taylor, o chi li ha - apparentemente - di due colori diversi, come David Bowie!


Noialtri diciamo anche "occhi celesti"  

ps: David Bowie sembra un Husky! Non ci avevo mai fatto caso

http://bernardcouk.files.wordpress.com/2009/07/syberian-husky1.jpg


----------



## infinite sadness

"Occhi celesti" è dialetto siciliano. Quando si parla in italiano bisognerebbe dire "occhi azzurri".


----------



## One1

infinite sadness said:


> "Occhi celesti" è dialetto siciliano. Quando si parla in italiano bisognerebbe dire "occhi azzurri".



Occhi celesti è italiano.

http://www.ilgiornale.it/interni/oc...-07-2007/articolo-id=189599-page=0-comments=1


----------



## gatogab

Occhi cerulei.


Colori digitali:


> Codice RGB dell'azzurro: (r, g, b) = (0, 127, 255)
> Codice RGB del blu: (r, g, b) = (0, 0, 255)
> 
> 
> ovvero c'è un 127/255 in più di giallo nel colore azzurro.


----------



## One1

gatogab said:


> Occhi cerulei.
> 
> 
> Colori digitali:



cerulei, celesti, ovvero dello stesso colore del cielo.


----------



## infinite sadness

Cerulei è troppo italiano, io non lo direi mai. Al limite potrei scriverlo.


----------



## gatogab

infinite sadness said:


> Cerulei è troppo italiano, io non lo direi mai. Al limite potrei scriverlo.


Efectivamente. Se encuentra escrito en algunos carnets de identidad dispensados por algunos registros civiles del sur de Italia (por lo menos, esos son los que he visto) para describir el color de los ojos del propietario del documento de identificación


----------



## One1

gatogab said:


> Efectivamente. Se encuentra escrito en algunos carnets de identidad dispensados por algunos registros civiles del sur de Italia (por lo menos, esos son los que he visto) para describir el color de los ojos del propietario del documento de identificación



No no, ceruleo non si usa al sud Italia. Ceruleo si usa nel linguaggio Italiano forbito o nel registro poetico.

Un persona che parla la Lingua Napoletana direbbe _tène l'uocchie celeste_ o _tène l'uocchie azzurre_ (ha gli occhi azzurri).


----------



## scorpio1984

grazie mille a tutti!

perfetto, tutto chiaro: celeste, azzurro e poi il blu è il più scuro! ok!


----------



## 0scar

_Cerúleo_ también en castellano, y muy raro.
_Azur_, azul oscuro usado solamente en heráldica.


----------

